# (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!



## HD4ever (2. November 2006)

Hi |wavey:
die letzten Wochen erschien es mir noch wenig lohnenswert zu sein für ne Ostseetour, dieses WE arbeiten 
für nächsten Samstag den *11.11.* steht *ganz fett* ne Ostseetour eingeplant im Kalender !!!!!   #6#6#6
grobe Zielplanung: etwa von Als bis Lübeck :m, klar sehr abhängig von den herrschenden Wetterbedingungen (und den Fangberichten hier im AB :q) ....
Entweder will ich Schleppangeln, oder auch bei zu viel Kraut im Wasser ggf Dorsche jiggen, oder halt auch beides :q
welche Bootsangler wollen auch noch aufs Wasser ??? 
wäre doch spaßiger mit mehreren Booten ( PMR quatsche dabei )
Frei nach dem Motto - Zusammen werden wir die Biester schon finden  #6


----------



## Quappenjäger (2. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

hätte ich ein boot wär ich dabei. arbeiten muss ich den tag noch dazu. seht zu das ihr ein paar dorschies bekommt und schreibt einen schönen bericht fürs ab.
:c #6


----------



## HD4ever (2. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

ja mal gucken ob das klappt mit "ihr" ... :m
stell mir ja gerade wieder nen kleines AB Meeting in Egernsund an der FleFö vor ... |kopfkrat
klasse Slipanlage, ausreichend genug Platz und nach der Angeltour gibts noch nen smalltalk anner Poelser Bude gleich nebenan mit nem lecker Gerstensaftschale zum Aufwärmen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



aber ansonsten auch noch bisher für jedes andere Zielgebiet offen ... :m


----------



## SteinbitIII (2. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

Schöne Idee von Dir, aber am 11.11 bin ich zu den Magdeburger Angeltagen, das Wochenende darauf hätte ich Zeit. 
Kennst Du denn die Gegend um Egernsund, fahre da ja immer aufn Weg nach Fynshavn vorbei, hab von Broager aus mal gefischt, war aber nicht so doll, aber wenn Du da Hot Spots hast, vielleicht ein anderes mal.
Gruß Steinbit!|wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (2. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

da gibts sicher ein paar heiße Ecken, aber an denen war es letztens auch nicht unbedingt immer sooo erfolgreich die letzten Wochen ... ist aber ne schöne Ecke dort mit interessanten Bodenstrukturen, besonders im Bereich der Holnis Enge - also auch gar nicht weit zu fahren von der slippe ! 
nächstes mal ! oder zum FleFö-Mefo Treffen 07  |wavey:


----------



## Nordangler (2. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> Hi |wavey:
> die letzten Wochen erschien es mir noch wenig lohnenswert zu sein für ne Ostseetour, dieses WE arbeiten
> für nächsten Samstag den *11.11.* steht *ganz fett* ne Ostseetour eingeplant im Kalender !!!!!   #6#6#6
> grobe Zielplanung: etwa von Als bis Lübeck :m, klar sehr abhängig von den herrschenden Wetterbedingungen (und den Fangberichten hier im AB :q) ....
> ...




Und warum kommste nicht zum Buttangeln zu uns. Dorsche sind dort auch. Schleppen klappt auch.

Sven


----------



## SteinbitIII (2. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

@HD4ever:m 
Holnis Ecke,  muss ich mir mal angucken auf meiner Blue Map.
Hab aber kein Meerforellenschleppgeschirr an meinen Boot, zum Thema -Mefo Treffen FleFö-, angeln meistens immer mit Gummi auf Dorsch aber werde auf jeden Fall versuchen, daß nächste Mal mit zu kommen, nette Idee auf jeden Fall von Dir, wünsch Euch viel Petri Heil !!!
Bitte um Berichterstattung und erstmal gutes Wetter, obwohl die Ecke da ja einigermaßen geschützt ist!
Gruß Steinbit!


----------



## HD4ever (2. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

@ Sven - ach, hab nicht verfolgt das da am 11.11. nen neuer Termin ist .... wäre ja auch interessant ! :m
@ Steinbitt - ja, die Ecke geht eigendlich fast immer, egal woher der Wind weht #6
ja mach das mal - das kann sich da sehr lohnen !!!
Wie? Boot und nix Mefo-Schleppgeschirr |kopfkrat #d .... :m
man brauch dazu noch nichtmal unbedingt downrigger , geht auch mit kräftigen Spinnruten, Wobblern oder Schleppblinker mit Bleioliven im einfachsten Fall ... und Dorsche fängt man damit auch allerbest :m


----------



## HD4ever (2. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Und warum kommste nicht zum Buttangeln zu uns. Dorsche sind dort auch. Schleppen klappt auch.



Allens klar !!!
wenn nich zu starker Wind aus irgendwas mit Ost bin ich dabei :m


----------



## theactor (2. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

HI,

Kannleidernichttor; aber irgendwann muss ich einfach mal zu Dir ins Boot hüpfen Jörg (Entiententeich vorausgesetzt   )

|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (2. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

:c hab am 11. hochzeitstag da kann ich nicht ohne|krach: ihr wisst ja frauen können sehr nachtragend sein|kopfkrat wenn ihr wieder mal eine fahrt macht bitte eine mail und platz ist in meinen auto und im boot auch vorhanden.mfg esox#6


----------



## Torsk1 (2. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

Das Hört sich ja nicht schlecht an, muss mal sehen was mein Terminplaner sagt.
Vorausgesetzt es findet in Egernsund statt.
Gruß


----------



## HD4ever (3. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

so weit isses ja auch nicht von FL nach Damp ... :m
falls es dort starten sollte .... da kann man doch mal schnell hintrailern und nette boardies treffen |rolleyes


----------



## Torsk1 (3. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

Na dann hat es sich erledigt.
Warum soll ich ganz nach Damp fahren , wenn ich das beste Gewässer vor der Haustür habe.
Aber vieleicht findet es ja irgentwann mal in der FleFö statt.
Gruß


----------



## HD4ever (6. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

willst du los am nä. Samstag ??? ;+
mit dem Gewässer hast du nicht so ganz unrecht .... :m


----------



## Torsk1 (6. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

Ich muss mal sehen was das Wetter sagt.
Von den Fängen hab ich gehört das es Laaaangsam mit dem Dorsch besser wird.
Wie ist es denn mit dem ollen Kraut und Quallen ??
Bei 11° Wasser muss es doch langsam weniger sein oder?

Bis jetzt 3-4Süd-SüdWest


----------



## HD4ever (6. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

gute Frage ....hatte letztes mal auch so sehr mit den Quallen zu kämpfen das ich schlepptechnisch auch noch mal länger Pase gemacht habe ....
Kraut ist ne gute Frage .... #c


----------



## Torsk1 (6. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

Ich werde es einfach mal versuchen wenn der Wind stimmt.
Ne Pilke kommt auf jedenfall auch mit.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (6. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

schade dass ich kien eigens boot habe, aber irgendwann werde ich mir den traum glaube ich nochmal erfüllen, damit man endlich mal spontan mit dem boot rausfahren kann!


----------



## HD4ever (6. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

das hat schon was, das sage ich dir !
und so unerschwinglich gar nicht ...
war länger mit nem kleinen Terhi Micro fun mit (getarnten) 8 PS unterwegs ... ging auch bestens und hat ne Menge Spaß gemacht .... :m


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (7. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

Für mich trotzdem noch nicht realisierbar, da ich noch zu schule gehe und das geld was ich verdiene nicht dafür reicht es zu sparen. Spritkosten, Autouterhaltung, verpfleung etc, da ich alles selber trage!
von daher werde ich noch ein bisschen geduld haben müssen und in der zeit nette boardies finden, die bereit sind mich mitzunehmen oder so wie am 18.11 mit ner truppe boardies mit gemieteten booten rausfahren! da das aber leider nicht oft vorkommen wird schätze ich, muss ich hier wohl fleißig die augen auf behalten!

Gruß benny


----------



## Torsk1 (7. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

Oh man das wetter|uhoh: 
4-5 Süd-SüdWest.
Naja dann kann ich mich auch mal auf Noorgardholz einstellen, um da mein Bötchen reinzulassen.
Werde dann die Habernishuk beackern


----------



## HD4ever (7. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

denke die Windvorhersage wird es die letzten 1-2 Tage entscheiden ....
bisher sehe ich bis Do 5-6 aus NW 
das spricht wieder für Damp und die Steilküsten bei Schönhagen z.B. :m schaun wir mal ...


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (7. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

Die Vorhersage des Windes ändert momentan sowieso von Tag zu Tag, da müsst ihr schon am Tag der Ausfahrt gucken um sicher zu sein!Aber selbst dann ist es noch nocht 100% sicher!

Gruß Benny


----------



## HD4ever (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

nachdem ich ja nun ca.327 mal hin und her gerissen war wegen Wind,Regen,Ziel und überhaupt hab ich nun doch mal was ins Auge gefaßt und mich durchgerungen morgen an die Ostsee zu fahren ... #6
gedenke die Geltinger Bucht von Nordgaardholz mal unsicher zu machen ... :m
sollte eigendlich ne gute Ecke sein bei angesagten 4 aus S auf W drehend ...
schaun wir mal ! #h


----------



## Torsk1 (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

Ok!!#6 
Ich weis zwar das da Wellen sind wenn er aus West kommt, aber im Flachen 10-12 und flacher gehts eigentlich.
Wann gehts los??


----------



## HD4ever (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

ich fahr hier im dunkeln in HH los ... will spätestens um 08.00 Uhr dort sein ... :m
Schleppruten und auch ne Pilke mit an Bord und mal schauen ;-)
Handy hab ich ja, können dann ja morgends mal texten ... #h


----------



## Torsk1 (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

Hört sich gut an!!!
Werd dann so um 7 Losfahren.
Ne Pilke kommt auf jedenfall auch mit falls nur Kraut beißt.
Gruß


----------



## Torsk1 (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

Achso, nimm lieber einen langen Tampen mit falls der Sand doch nicht so hart ist.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

Wünsche euch beiden viel Erfolg und gute Fänge!
Gruß Benny


----------



## NOK Angler (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

hi , 

sag mal , hat einer von euch morgen noch platz auf seinem boot ?? Unsere geplante tour ist nämlich ausgefallen , und ich suche noch ersatz.

Eine Diverrute + ein bisschen Gerödel ist auch vorhanden.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

schei.. wettervorhersage!erst was von sturm usw. melden und nun das "ententeich"!!nun habe ich morgen notdienst und kann nicht weg sonst hätten wir ja doch raus können!!naja viel spass euch 3en


----------



## Torsk1 (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

Kannst mich ja mal lieb fragen:m 
Dann kriegen wir das schon hin, das du mitkommst. 
Gruß


----------



## Torsk1 (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

Ich war grad vor Ort.
Also wenn wir morgen auch son Wetter haben (Ententeich) dann haben wir Geburtstag.
Freu:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

Moin!

Morgen Ententeich?

http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7002&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=11388&fdate=20061111

Ich wünsch Euch viel Glück und ordentlich Fische!!!!
Ich werd wieder an die Weser gehen und den Hechten
den Herbst vermiesen 

Schönes Wochenende


Kai


----------



## Torsk1 (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

Ist aber Westwind.
Da wird man geschützt durch die Habernishuk.
Also kann man ohne große Sorgen "raus".
Was ist nu NOK Angler?


----------



## ostseeangler27 (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

da hat torsk1 recht die huk hält einiges ab bei dem wind!!!viel erfolg jungs!!


----------



## Torsk1 (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

Hier ist die "Rampe":


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

Jau das mit dem Westwind ist klar! Hatte bei meiner letzten Tour
angesangte 4-5 aus West und was war es? Ententeich mit 
Miniwellen die sogar Honeyball aushalten würde.... :q

Wie gesagt viel Spaß Euch und lasst mir noch einen Fisch übrig!

Schöne Grüße

Kai


----------



## ostseeangler27 (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

ihr solltet euch morgen an das jürgensschott in der geltinger bucht halten ,da geht bei dem wind 100% was!
das ist fast genau vor gelting mole:m 
da geht es von 15 bzw. 17m hoch auf bis zu 4m!!!!!#6


----------



## NOK Angler (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

Ja klar , war gerade nur zum Essen. 

Wo treffen wir uns ??


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

Was kostet das slippen da?


----------



## ostseeangler27 (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Was kostet das slippen da?


 

nix :q


----------



## Torsk1 (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

Das kenne ich, nur wenn ich da angekommen bin ist es Dunkel, von Norgaardholz aus gesehen.
An der Huk gibt es aber auch sehr interessante Ecken


----------



## Torsk1 (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

So um 7.30-8 Uhr an der Rampe


----------



## NOK Angler (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

ist das die Rampe neben dem Strandbad ?


----------



## Torsk1 (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

Ja#6
(der Text war zu kurz)


----------



## ostseeangler27 (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Das kenne ich, nur wenn ich da angekommen bin ist es Dunkel, von Norgaardholz aus gesehen.


wie hä bist doch mit motor unterwegs oder hab ich etwas verpasst?vom alten fischer bis zum schott sind es ca. 10 min mit 5ps|supergri


----------



## ostseeangler27 (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

aber wie schon geschrieben einen tampen nicht vergessen sonst viel spass beim trailer hochschieben


----------



## Torsk1 (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

Das stück in in 10min?
Dann hast du aber einen ziemlich schnellen 5ps:q


----------



## ostseeangler27 (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

also ich slippe immer im roten rechteck und mein schott ist der kreis!!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

alles hotspots!!!!teilweise quellen und heftigste abbruchkannten!!


----------



## Torsk1 (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

Na da haben wir uns missverstanden|kopfkrat 
Aber ist gut zu wissen.
Mal sehen was das Wetter zulässt


----------



## ostseeangler27 (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

sonst zeig ich dir die ecken mal persönlich :m


----------



## Torsk1 (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

Das kriegen wir bestimmt mal hin:m .
Von dem einen Platoue in der mitte kriegt man selbst Dorsche im Sommer.
das kenn ich.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

aber mal im ernst warum so weit fahren wenn das gute liegt so nah??fahre höchstens bis holnis ,die besten stellen sind in der nähe vom meierhof ,kannst dir ja denken wo das ist oder?


----------



## Torsk1 (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

Soweit ist das ja auch nicht.(25min)
Die Ecke ist mir halt vertraut


----------



## ostseeangler27 (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

jupp mir auch sehr gut bekannt!hab vom alten knochen lietzow(gott hab ihn seelig) (fischer) sehr viele infos bekommen damals


----------



## Torsk1 (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

ja schade das er nicht mehr unter uns weilt.
Habe immer Aal bei ihm erworben:c .
Das war ein ganz schön starker Mann!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> nix :q



hmmm nich schlecht... 

werd da nächstes Mal antesten :q

aber vorher müssen wir nochmal telenieren...


----------



## ostseeangler27 (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> vorher müssen wir nochmal telenieren...


 
jupp kein ding kai :m #h #h


----------



## HD4ever (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

das geht bestimmt morgen los wie nix gutes ...  :q :q :q 
genau die Spots sehen auf der Seekarte auch am interessantesten aus ....
irgendwo werden wir die Biester schon finden ... :m


----------



## ostseeangler27 (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

na klar ,die spots gehen immer!!oder meinst ich erzähl mist*lol*


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> das geht bestimmt morgen los wie nix gutes ...  :q :q :q
> genau die Spots sehen auf der Seekarte auch am interessantesten aus ....
> irgendwo werden wir die Biester schon finden ... :m



Na selbstredend Ihr werdet den Bann brechen :g 

Und die DigiCam nicht vergessen


----------



## Torsk1 (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

Eine Waathose mitbringen währe auch vorteilhaft,
wegen Boot reinlassen, weil da kein Steg ist


----------



## NOK Angler (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

hab ich eh immer dabei wenns zum angeln geht.

Bis wann wolltest du draußen bleiben ??


----------



## Torsk1 (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

Ich denke das ergibt sich, will da keine zeiten setzten.
Auf jedenfall bevor es dunkel wird


----------



## HD4ever (10. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

denke auch ... solange die Lust da ist ;-)
kommt ja drauf an ob wie ne Dusche kriegen und was Leos und Mefos so machen ... :m
Klar - Hose fürs Strandslippen logo dabei !
klingel morgen kurz vorm Ziel mal durch das ihr mir den Weg zu dem Slipplatz mal kurz beschreiben könnt ....
muß nun erstmal wieder Ruten,Kisten,Taschen undundund ins Auto schleppen .... :q


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (11. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

Wünsche euch reichlich Erfolg und lasst euch von dem bisschen Regen ned abhalten!

Gruß Benny


----------



## Torsk1 (11. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

Bin Zurück.
Jede menge Regen, Jede menge Wind, und nur eine 35 Mefo.
Naja Lustig wars trotzdem.
Wir haben nicht nur Geschleppt sondern auch Abgeschleppt.
Näheres dazu gibs bestimmt von Jörg.
Gottsei Dank wir waren mit 2 Booten los.


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

Jo wenigstens ein Licht am Horizont...
Nichtmal einen Dorsch?


----------



## Torsk1 (11. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

Ich habe hauptsächlich mit NOK Angler das Flachwasser abgefischt weil ans rausfahren in die tieferen Regionen nicht zu denken war.
Jörg war ein bisschen weiter draußen, da war aber auch nichts


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

Oh man schade... naja hauptsache Ihr hattet ordentlich Spaß!
Ich war heute Nachmittag mit nem Kumpel 3 Stunden Spinnfischen.
Ergebnis er zwei Minihechte ich Schneider


----------



## ostseeangler27 (11. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Bin Zurück.
> Wir haben nicht nur Geschleppt sondern auch Abgeschleppt.
> Näheres dazu gibs bestimmt von Jörg.
> Gottsei Dank wir waren mit 2 Booten los.


 
ohh ohh was war los ?malör bei jörg??|uhoh: 

hauptsache ihr hattet fun wie kai schon sagte!


----------



## Pilkfreak (11. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

Jo ich denke auch!!! Hauptsache man war an der frischen Luft und hatte seinen Spass!!!! Und Petri zur Mini-Mefo! 

Grüße

Ole


----------



## HD4ever (11. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Wir haben nicht nur Geschleppt sondern auch Abgeschleppt.
> Näheres dazu gibs bestimmt von Jörg.
> Gottsei Dank wir waren mit 2 Booten los.



genau !!! |uhoh: 
Vielen Dank nochmal dafür |bla: #6
zu blöd aber auch wenn man sich die Angelschnur in die Schraube fährt so das diese blockiert ... #d #q
da war bei dem Wellengang nix zu machen und kann wirklich nur von Glück sagen das ihr da nicht weit weg gewesen seid ...
Bilder werden nachgereicht !


----------



## HD4ever (11. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

*hier* nochmal wie die Story so verlief .... |uhoh:
zur Nachahmung nicht unbedingt empfohlen und das posting dient der "Abschreckung" und um sich mal Gedanken zu machen wie schnell man auf See dann doch in ne mißliche Lage kommen kann ....


----------



## ostseeangler27 (11. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

ohh man jörg das hätt echt schief gehen können!puhha!!


----------



## HD4ever (11. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

hiern paar pics des ereignisreichen Tages .... |uhoh:
einerseits schön gemütlich geschleppt, andererseits auch mächtige Windböen wenn sich der nächste Schauer mit dunklen Wolken am Himmel ankündigte ...


----------



## Torsk1 (12. November 2006)

*AW: (Klein)Bootstour am 11.11. auf der Ostsee ?!?!*

Wenn man dort Slippen will sollte man einen *sehr sehr langen* Tampen mitbringen, nicht so wie ich#d |supergri .
Der Strand war Gestern doppelt so Lang wie normal, wär ich alleine gewesen dann hätt ich ein Problem gehabt#t .
NOCHMAL Glück gehabt das wir mit 2 Booten loswaren und das Jörg noch einen längeren Tampen mit hatte


----------

